# benelli users



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

i just for a new nova 12ga and am wondering what some of you guys recomend for good choke/shot combos.
Thanks


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm shooting a SBEII with a Primos Jellyhead choke (.660"). I've shot Hevi-13 3.5/2.25/6 as well as Nitro 3.5 5x6x7s with good success. I'm going to pattern this combo with Hevi-13's new 3.5 Magnum Blend and 3.5/2.25/7 to see if there's any improvement. Also considering adding a Rhino choke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Primos Jelly Head .655 Constriction. I shoot Winchester Supreme Double X Copper plated turkey loads in 3 1/2" #6's. Patterns great in my gun to 50 yds and has proven its deadliness a few times at that range. I prefer to get em up close and personal, but if they dont wanna play ball i'll oblige em.:evil:


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Team Bell's said:


> I'm shooting a SBEII with a Primos Jellyhead choke (.660"). I've shot Hevi-13 3.5/2.25/6 as well as Nitro 3.5 5x6x7s with good success. I'm going to pattern this combo with Hevi-13's new 3.5 Magnum Blend and 3.5/2.25/7 to see if there's any improvement. Also considering adding a Rhino choke.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Atta boy

I have a feeling you are going to be very pleased with 3.5 2.25 7 and JH combo.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Wad Wizard Swat...Remington Nitro 3 1/2 or Hevi-13


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm shooting my SBEII with a Comp-N-Choke XXX Full with Nitro 3" #6's. I believe the XXX Full is a .665 also.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

SBEII with extra full ported extended choke 3.5" # 6,#5,#4 in that order, but i've never made it past #6:lol:
browning gold extra full ported extended choke 3.5" #6,#5,#4 also in that order and never made it past #6:lol: i rotate the guns i use so they don't get spoiled like little children:yikes: same when it comes to duck hunting they each get a turn:evilsmile


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

I've got pretty much the same set up as adam bomb, except I've been shooting #5's instead of 6's.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a NOVA in 12 guage. I contacted Comp n choke and asked for Charlie Boswell and spoke to him directly. He asked what gun, length of barrel, etc. Then he said I will have one in the mail today for you. He then said Winchester supremes in number 5 shot. I took it to the range and with that combo I was placing 10 pellets in the head of a turkey target at 70 yds!!!!! I will not shoot 70 yards but the damage ay 40 was incredible. I would callhim and ask him they have combinations for almost any gun around and they constantly test new ammo etc to find what works best based on shell size guage barrel length etc. Good luck! 

Ganzer


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Nova with a ported Carlson extended in .665. Remember when you go to a larger shot like #4 you're actually throwing less pellets at your target than smaller shot like #5 and #6.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Sib said:


> Nova with a ported Carlson extended in .665. Remember when you go to a larger shot like #4 you're actually throwing less pellets at your target than smaller shot like #5 and #6.


Thats excactly why i went from #4's when i started turkey hunting to #6's. More pellets on target increasing your percentages even more of a quick clean kill.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I've shot everything from pattern masters to kicks chokes and several others. The absolute best I've found for a turkey choke is a .655 undertaker from HS. Very inexpensive $25.00 and awesome patterns up to 50 yards. I had a count of 46 pellet holes at 45 yards shooting 3" #5 hevi shot! . No joke, I patterned it several times because I couldn't belive it myself. I had a bird lock up at 56 yards two years ago for over 15 minutes gobbling but would not close the distance, so I thought, oh well, I may as well just try it. Bang! 3 wing flaps rolled over grave yard dead!!!!!!!!! I wouldn't shoot anything else for turkeys every again. 

Just my input, but you could spend a lot more for a choke, and not get anything better. 
Smoke


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

I've been shooting an original M1 Field for about 9yrs and it's killed 57 turkeys (in and out of state) for friends, clients and me. I've had it mag-na-ported and forcing cones lengthened. I shoot a Kicks Turkey Choke. It's a little too tight for close in work and I've had a couple people miss birds close because it's like shooting a slug. We've taken many birds beyond 50yds. Not that we were trying to, it's just some get an itchy trigger finger when a longbeard is coming in...

We did some testing a few years back on video where we shot 5 different chokes and 7 different shotshell combinations. What quickly became apparent was that the Remington Wingmaster HD and Winchester Extended Range HD (only high density shells tested) far outperformed lead or steel shotshells at any distance. They routinely delivered almost double the pellets in the head/neck as comparable standard loads, sometimes with as much as 1/4 oz less of pellets! Since then, I've been recommending spending the extra money on a few shots a year in turkey season for the HD shells and you'll be glad you did. If you shoot HD shells, might as well shoot #6's because you'll get many more pellets per payload and they'll have plenty of energy at extended yardages.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Grey Ghost said:


> What quickly became apparent was that the Remington Wingmaster HD and Winchester Extended Range HD (only high density shells tested) far outperformed lead or steel shotshells at any distance. They routinely delivered almost double the pellets in the head/neck as comparable standard loads, sometimes with as much as 1/4 oz less of pellets! Since then, I've been recommending spending the extra money on a few shots a year in turkey season for the HD shells and you'll be glad you did. If you shoot HD shells, might as well shoot #6's because you'll get many more pellets per payload and they'll have plenty of energy at extended yardages.


 Well said... And in a Nova many have gotten awesome results with the Primos Jellyhead and the New Hevi Shot 7s..


----------



## kbhunter (Dec 1, 2005)

I like my pattermaster with nitro 3 1/2 5's. Never really tried much as it does the job well


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i have a nova and i am using a 670 pure gold tube, i shoot 3.5 in 2 1/4oz number 5 and it mashes the birds out to 55 yards. (i shoot winchester supremes or Federals) both shoot very much the same


----------



## Mr. Marley (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a SBEII and I use the factory full choke. I have killed 3 toms in 3 years. Patterns perfect. No real need to go out and buy anything else.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I used my Super Nova - DU edition with a factory full choke this year. The bird died.


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

Check out Gobblerguns.com

MI88


----------

